# Pmi



## perkins05 (Nov 28, 2011)

Has anyone gotten or heard of the credential thru PMI for coding or office management


----------



## lhallstrom (Nov 29, 2011)

PMI offers a certified medical coder (CMC) certification. Their certification preparation curriculum is 29 classroom hours. The credential is not as recognized/respected as the AAPC's CPC credential, in my experience.


----------



## elbradley (Nov 29, 2011)

I just took and passed the CMC (Certified Medical Coder) and the CMAA (Certified Medical Administrative Assistant).  The class I took was 120 hours.  PMI also offers the CMOM (Certified Medical Office Manager).  I believe these certifications are geared more towards working in a physician's office, so I also took the CPC.


----------

